# Hi!



## Starshine1985 (10 mo ago)

Im a W 36
H 41
TOGETHER 5 yrs
Married 1.5 years (8-7-20)
1 kid with him (6 months)
2 others from previous marriage 11, 8
D DAY from previous marriage (9-4-14)


Happy to have found TAM!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Starshine1985 said:


> Im a W 36
> H 41
> TOGETHER 5 yrs
> Married 1.5 years (8-7-20)
> ...


Welcome!


----------

